# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Mr. Dell opens up about Desktop Linux

## TheFridge

<p>Michael Dell, chairman and founder of Dell, mentioned Ubuntu in a number of contexts in a <a href="http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS3822185143.html">recent interview</a> on <a href="http://www.desktoplinux.com/">DesktopLinux.com</a>. Of great interest was his comment that, “Ubuntu is now the most popular desktop distribution on Dell PCs”. Rock and roll!</p>
<blockquote><p>“If we say we like Ubuntu, then people will say we picked the wrong one. If we say we like and support Ubuntu, Novell, Red Hat, and Xandros, then someone would ask us, ‘Why don’t you support Mandriva? The challenge we have with picking one is that we think we’d disenchant the other distributions’ supporters.”</p></blockquote>
<p>Dell offers an range of workstations and laptops called the nSeries which do not include Windows, opting instead for a very basic FreeDOS. These machines are intended for buyers who are keen to run Linux without paying for an operating system they won’t use.</p>
 <a href="http://fridge.ubuntu.com/weblink/goto/73" class="outgoing" title="visit http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS3822185143.html">visit Mr. Dell opens up about Desktop Linux</a>

*Link To Original Article*

----------


## StueyB

It could mean that we now get good quality drivers for the dell kit ?

----------


## stoeptegel

This is awesome! Way to go Dell!  :Dancing:

----------


## towsonu2003

> This is awesome! Way to go Dell!


I disagree. RTA -> he wants a linux distro monopoly.

----------


## ComplexNumber

> I disagree. RTA -> he wants a linux distro monopoly.


in what way?

----------


## towsonu2003

> in what way?





> "We love Linux, and we're doing our best to support the Linux community. We see lots of opportunity there. If the Linux desktops could converge at their cores, such a common platform would make it easier to support. Or, if there was a leading or highly preferred version that a majority of users would want, we'd preload it."


He wants big distros to merge and form one distro, so that Dell "can support" it. That's nonsense. All Dell needs to do is to provide the drivers for the hardware it provides, and the community will gladly put everything toghether... 

Well, another alternative is: come up with your own distro... DelLinux. If they like Ubuntu so much but don't wanna deal with open-source drivers and stuff: fork Ubuntu, add Dell drivers to it, remove repositories and enable Dell-specific repositories, and voila. After that, all Dell needs to say is: "We support DelLinux including the software, only if the software comes from our repositories."

In the meantime, I'm having difficulties with this statement in TFA as well:


> "Microsoft has not talked to us about Linux. If they did, I wouldn't care. It's none of their business," concluded Dell.

----------


## Thorin

> I disagree. RTA -> he wants a linux distro monopoly.


Would that be such a bad thing? The only way that linux is going to get a large market foothold, and therefore be able to compete with Windows, is by having one distro that does it all. The amount of choices right now is overwhelming, and that scares off a good deal of would-be converts I would imagine. A centralized disto, like what Dell wants, is what linux needs.

Don't get me wrong, I love having a choice, but it's easy to see where Mr. Dell is coming from. Just my two cents...

----------


## az

Dell could potentially make more money by selling support for linux than by selling microsoft licences.  They can charge half of what they charge for windows to the buyer and pay a small staff of linux tech-support people to offer the support.

The greater the volume, the greater the profit for them.

Heh heh.

----------


## mistab1034

I think what the community needs to do is start bugging Dell about preloading Ubuntu on their machines. Mr. Dell says himself:

"...if there was a leading or highly preferred version that a majority of users would want, we'd preload it."

If enough Ubuntu users make their presense known then maybe Dell will think about putting it on their machines. Dell is already in communication about better driver support so I don't think this is all that far fetched. 

I'm not sure where/who we would need to write to though. I can't find any customer feedback type of email address on the Dell website. They do have a Linux forum though, but it's meant for support not feedback. Dell Linux Forums

----------


## Neobuntu

All Dell has to do is say they are making sure thier box works with what ever distribution is most popular (example: based on distrowatch.) What's the big deal?

I agree with poster who said Dell simply needs to make sure drivers are available. they don't even have to provide them. Just stop with the crappy chipsets from companies aligned with Microsoft and all is well.

Provide a darn WiFi device that has know native Ubuntu support ans everything is automatic.

Dell does even really have to install software such as ubuntu but provide a CD or point to where one can get it free.

If you have known hardware minus Microsoft trick then put in the CD and your good. It's not like your going to have a hardware suprise, the model is approved.

Then all manner of free internet site would provide help with that specific combo of ubuntu and thet model hardware.

This model and idea should take like wild fire because.

1. It's a cool ides the marketing guy can push.

2, You save money. Mass production with branding and no software production costs. 

3. Dell(or and major provider) is completely at their option as to whether they want to take other monies for personal support. It could be a sub-company for those people who beg for it. Meanwhile back in the real world, free online support for POPULAR distribution is excellent RIGHT NOW.

In summary. a popular/mass-market branded box that has OPEN devices/chipsets, already freely supported and then combined with the most popular open software system/distribution is a win for everyone!

There is no problem with Dell "choosing" a distribution because and besides the fact they don't have to install and support it, if they did, they are simply going with the popular USERS choice and this could even change with no problem.

Welcome to the future!

P.S. The problem is, Dell have been aligned with Microsoft no matter what He says and if h does this it WILL **** off Microsoft. Why does it have to be Dell then? Any major hardware provider is missing this opportunity. Just get out from under Microsoft!

----------


## Neobuntu

All Dell has to do is say they are making sure thier box works with what ever distribution is most popular (example: based on distrowatch.) What's the big deal?

I agree with poster who said Dell simply needs to make sure drivers are available. they don't even have to provide them. Just stop with the crappy chipsets from companies aligned with Microsoft and all is well.

Provide a darn WiFi device that has know native Ubuntu support ans everything is automatic.

Dell does even really have to install software such as ubuntu but provide a CD or point to where one can get it free.

If you have known hardware minus Microsoft trick then put in the CD and your good. It's not like your going to have a hardware suprise, the model is approved.

Then all manner of free internet site would provide help with that specific combo of ubuntu and thet model hardware.

This model and idea should take like wild fire because.

1. It's a cool ides the marketing guy can push.

2, You save money. Mass production with branding and no software production costs. 

3. Dell(or and major provider) is completely at their option as to whether they want to take other monies for personal support. It could be a sub-company for those people who beg for it. Meanwhile back in the real world, free online support for POPULAR distribution is excellent RIGHT NOW.

In summary. a popular/mass-market branded box that has OPEN devices/chipsets, already freely supported and then combined with the most popular open software system/distribution is a win for everyone!

There is no problem with Dell "choosing" a distribution because and besides the fact they don't have to install and support it, if they did, they are simply going with the popular USERS choice and this could even change with no problem.

Welcome to the future!

P.S. The problem is, Dell have been aligned with Microsoft no matter what He says and if h does this it WILL **** off Microsoft. Why does it have to be Dell then? Any major hardware provider is missing this opportunity. Just get out from under Microsoft!

----------


## unkemptwolf

It would seem like if you picked one distro (say, Ubuntu) and provided driver discs for it, there would be very little complaining. Who is virtually the only group of people that wold care what distro was on there? Why, those of us who already reformat computers when we get them to put Linux on there, of course. I honestly believe most people would be happy just to have it boot linux (and to have drivers for it). Personally, I would buy one that ran RedHat, and not complain that it was ubuntu, since I can easily reinstall with no concerns about the hardware working or not.

Hey, they could even pay Canonical to make them their own distro. Just replace all the ubuntu artwork with Dell artwork, and they suddenly have Dell Linux (Powered by Ubuntu). I can see the marketing even now, and if hey play there cards right, it could be a real coup. Just my two cents.

----------


## aysiu

It's all an excuse.

If Dell announced, "We're selling Linux-preloaded top-of-the-line desktops and notebooks that will be displayed prominently on our website," most Linux users wouldn't give two s**ts what distro was on there.

Sure, there'd be a thread on LinuxQuestions and a page in Slashdot about "Why the hell would Dell pick _______?" but most people would be so glad that it wouldn't matter.

Dell could pick Slackware, and you'd still see celebration in the Ubuntu community. People would buy their Slackware Dells and just install Ubuntu over it.

Even users who wouldn't buy Dell because they think of themselves as anti-establishment or whatever would still feel the positive effects of that move, as it would put pressure on HP and other vendors to provide these Linux computers as well, and more third-party hardware and software support would likely be on its way. Certainly there'd be more mainstream press about Linux.

... or Dell could end up bankrupt.

----------


## DigitalDuality

^
Bingo.  And it's not like average *nix user really sticks with a distro permanently. Unless they're a developer for a particular distro or something related.

----------


## towsonu2003

I think it's time someone submitted these ideas to desktoplinux.com as an article, digg it on digg.com, and wait for any response... I'd do it, but I don't want a huge company in my tail seeking for compensation... (reference to corporate america  :Wink:  )

----------


## Liquibyte

Michael Dell is a marketer, as is Bill Gates.  Neither one of them comes up with the technology.  Why do we sit here and think that they have done something wonderful when reality says that they just coordinated.  I have met online, in the form of tutorials, some of the brightest minds of our age.  Who is our marketer?  Our code makes us a force to be reckoned with and that alone has made an impact on how the world works.  Find me an ethernet card that says on the box that it works with all major operating systems and look inside at the directions and what do you see?  Instructions for all of the versions of windows back to 98.  Why is there this dichotomy when it comes to hardware and software?  I develop, I build devices.  Why can't I be the one to make this happen?  Money.  How did Ubuntu get the ability to send us free cd's?  Sponsorship.  Hmmm...

Sorry if this makes me sound like a smart***, I am.

----------


## mstlyevil

> Michael Dell is a marketer, as is Bill Gates.  Neither one of them comes up with the technology.  Why do we sit here and think that they have done something wonderful when reality says that they just coordinated.  I have met online, in the form of tutorials, some of the brightest minds of our age.  Who is our marketer?  Our code makes us a force to be reckoned with and that alone has made an impact on how the world works.  Find me an ethernet card that says on the box that it works with all major operating systems and look inside at the directions and what do you see?  Instructions for all of the versions of windows back to 98.  Why is there this dichotomy when it comes to hardware and software?  I develop, I build devices.  Why can't I be the one to make this happen?  Money.  How did Ubuntu get the ability to send us free cd's?  Sponsorship.  Hmmm...
> 
> Sorry if this makes me sound like a smartass, I am.


You may be a smart *** but your comment on money is legit IMHO.

----------


## Toxicity999

If they provided a base installation of a distro (with a plethora of options for this, all of which would only fit into a few different categories for how they would handle install discs for drivers and software... anyway.) they could include a disc for installing specific hardware drivers and software (ATI drivers and toold for example.) Simply. And they could stick to their newb friendly roots by greating a nice visual for this. For example... the Ubuntu up and ready disk could inclue a nice installer menu for all of their software. And, a custom made graphical deb installer (Unless they just run with gdebi in this case but who knows.) It would be GREAT for anyone. I know I was lucky having my inspiron 5100 pretty much supported out of the box (other than the winmodem but after some newb searches (which I SO was at the time.) I got slmodemD in and such.) Now... even if they don't want to take the linux plunge which... form a purely worried dell-bot standpoint is a some what acceptable excuse. They still could explain ways to get their hardware working on a deb or rpm based distro. then let the community run with the specifics. Personally I would step back with a smile knowing future converts who start off clueless like I did would be happy. The first few excuses on the list of anyone not wanting to switch to linux is based on Hardware, Software (having to use the command line and so on,) or simply they are to complacent with the ignorance of their windows installation. Now... Ubuntu is lessening that gap with the upcoming release of dapper, including gdebi and all the tools we allready have within STOCK not much searching involved even if your hardware happens to not be located or communicable (excluding of course the sum of hardware with issues which have arisen.) Anyway I digress, my point is to you dell... who probably isn't reading. You dont need to ship with linux software.. just make your computers more linux friendly by offering more how to's and compatible hardware... it's not that hard really... you wont lose any money just add a little graphic on some computer pages with a happy little penguin saying "Hey, I fit in here." That would do so much for EVERYONE. After all we buy your computers and are starting to realize that in this day maybe your not the best solution for (wow wait a minute... just watched something on tv a replay of the '98 computer convention and bill getting a blue screen demonstrating win98 AHAHAHA...) *cough* computer sales. Just realize... not just newbs by your computers... complete geeks sometimes appreciate you too. So toss us some scraps and help us out! That's all. Sorry to rant.

----------


## DigitalDuality

There's been some cynical questions about this i've seen posted on /. about the possible real reasons Dell won't promote linux on their desktops.

Is there a* M*ajority *S*hareholder keeping Linux support at the lip service level?
Or, do Dell's executives own *M*assive *S*tacks of certain stock?
*M*aybe *S*omebody would be * M*ighty *S*ore at Mr. Dell if he *M*ustered *S*ufficient courage to *M*ake *S*ignificant choice available to people.
Ah, *M*onopolistic *S*peculation: gotta love it.

----------


## IYY

It doesn't matter which distro they chose, because all others would quickly become compatible with the drivers offered by these machines.

----------


## DRF

I can see why Dell might have some concerns about choosing one distribution over another, not that it makes much difference to most Linux users.

But each new PC I've had recently came with 2 or 3 CD's with drivers for Motherboard, Graphics Card, if it's got windows installed a windows CD.

So why not put an ubuntu/fedora/opensuse etc CD in to the box as well. You put in the CD of the distribution you want to install (based on some leaflet or descriptions on the CD cases about what the differences are between distributions). Then you can select an automatic install (just pick the country your living in) and press some button halfway though the install if you want to go into an advanced mode and edit partitions etc.

Cons are that you couldn't offer/advertise out the box support, and you couldn't offer the same support service if theres multiple distributions being used so dell would have to only support the hardware/drivers. (unless just the one supported CD/distribution that is 'tested' with that hardware and just a list of websites to get other distributions that aren't tested or are tested but not included)

Pros its easier to add another CD into the box if some new really popular distribution comes along (probably with some requirements on the ease of the installer and the drivers working out the box first), no need to remove an existing OS (not that it's much hassle anyway).

Personally I think having linux with X and a nice selection of builtin app's preloaded is more attractive than putting freedos preloaded onto the dell pc's. (I wonder just how many of those PC's still have freedos on after they are delivered  :Wink:  ) but trying to think of alternatives.

Daniel

----------


## w_r_cromwell

Hi,

I see a lot of doubting and "why not do this, that or the other thing". The key point for me is that Dell might sell me a complete system without anything MS on it and I won't have to pay the MS tax. If there is an honest difference in price between the naked model and the MS model I would be interested. It just happens that Dell is my own personal preference for a prepackaged PC of all the 'major' brands. In reality, I buy a sack full of parts and assemble my own computers to get the best price AND avoid the Microsoft tax.

Bill

----------


## brentoboy

if dell isnt sure which distro to "support" all they need to do is make sure that all the hardware that they ship has kernel level open source drivers.

I think that they arent that far from it, I have three dell laptops in my pool of pcs that I support of varying makes and models, and none of them have hardware detection issues in ubuntu.

everything on my dell laptops just works

I dont know if that is because dell and ubuntu work out bugs together,or if dell is pushing code for thier hardware into the kernel.

I hope they are improving thier entire lineup by pushing code into the kernel and selecting linux compatible hardware when possible.

----------

